# Protect our rights



## OpenSeason1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I just got this email, we better all get involved! This is not about bows but it is our rights to bear arms!

Subject: Gun Confiscation is Beginning--Senate Bill SB-2099
EVERYONE THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT TO READ: YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!!!
:
Circulate it freely! 
HR45 Gun Owners Watch Out 
Concerning the Blair-Holt proposed legislation: Senate Bill SB-2099 will require us to put on our 2009 1040 federal tax form all guns that you have or own. It may require fingerprintsand a tax of $50 per gun. 
In November, our lying president promised he was not going after our Second Amendment rights. This bill was introduced on Feb. 24. This bill will become public knowledge 30 days after it is voted into law. This is an amendment to the Internal Revenue Act of 1986. This means that the Finance Committee can pass this without the Senate voting on it at all. 
The full text of the proposed amendment is on the U.S. Senate homepage, http://www.senate.gov/ You can find the bill by doing a search by the bill number, SB-2099. 
You know who to call; I strongly suggest you do. Please send a copy of this e-mail of every gun owner you know. 
http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h45/text 
Congress is now starting on the firearms confiscation bill. If it passes, gun owners will become criminals if you don't fully comply. 
It has started. 
Very Important for you to be aware of a new bill HR 45 introduced into the House. This is the Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sale Act of 2009. 
Even gun shop owners didn't know about this because the government is trying to fly it under the radar. 
To find out about this - go to any government website and type in HR 45 or Google HR 45 Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sales Act of 2009. You will get all the information. 
Basically this would make it illegal to own a firearm - any rifle with a clip or ANY pistol unless: 
It is registered -You are fingerprinted -You supply a current Driver's License -You supply your Social Security # - You will submit to a physical & mental evaluation at any time of their choosing - Each update change or ownership through private or public sale must be reported and costs $25 - Failure to do so you automatically lose the right to own a firearm and are subject up to a year in jail. - There is a child provision clause on page 16 section 305 stating a child-access provision. Gun must be locked and inaccessible to any child under 18. 
They would have the right to come and inspect that you are storing your gun safely away from accessibility to children and fine is punishable for up to 5 yrs. in prison. 
If you think this is a joke - go to the website and take your pick of many options to read this. It is long and lengthy. But, more and more people are becoming aware of this. Pass the word along. Any hunters in our family pass this along. 
This is just a "termite" approach to complete confiscation of guns and disarming of our society to the point we have no defense - chip away a little here and there until the goal is accomplished before anyone realizes it. 
This is one to act on whether you own a gun or not. 
If you take my gun, only the criminal will have one to use against me.. HR 45 only makes me/us less safe. 
http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:H.R.45: 
http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h45/show 
http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h111-45 
Please.. copy and send this out to EVERYONE in the USA, whether you support the Right to Bear Arms or not. YOUR rights are next. Government is taking away our right to choose, as well as the right to defend ourselves from intruders. 
CALL YOUR SENATOR 
________________________________________


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

My question is why in the world anyone ever believed that they never had this in their playbook from the beginning. One by one your rights will disappear because of complacency and apathy. All it takes for evil to triumph is for good men to sit by & do nothing. DON'T JUST SIT BY, CALL YOUR SENATOR!


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

As far as them coming to your home to "inspect" your guns, has anyone heard of Ruby ridge.


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

This is old news. The bill has no co-sponsors and has been introduced many times before without it going anywhere. While we do need to be wary of our right to bear arms, this particular bill is not going to happen. So while it is true, it's nothing to be alarmed about (yet).

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/blairholt.asp


----------



## Mike from Texas (May 15, 2004)

Widgeon said:


> This is old news. The bill has no co-sponsors and has been introduced many times before without it going anywhere. While we do need to be wary of our right to bear arms, this particular bill is not going to happen. So while it is true, it's nothing to be alarmed about (yet).
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/blairholt.asp


Yep, if you are just seeing this, then somebody needs to pay more attention.


----------



## OpenSeason1 (Jul 2, 2009)

New to seeing it or not, we all need to make our voice heard! Join NRA, SCI, and Uncle TED in preserving our hunting heritage!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Moved to legislation forum.


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

WHAT?! don't call or write your congressmen, spent the time to see them in person when they come home for the recess in august. i live in maryland and make it a habit to find out where my representatives are fundraising and tell them how i feel... until they not so politely ask me to leave. WHEN THEY PRY IT FROM MY COLD DEAD HAND


----------

